# Rack Set-up



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have no idea where to post this. It includes amps, effects, line level, instrument level, effects loops and a line out from my marshall head.

Here are images of the gear I'm trying to set-up. If they don't come out clear, I'll have to re-do it later...

So,...one goal is getting the tube sound from my fryette (acting as a power amp) into headphones. The Avid Eleven Rack sounds like garbage when it's not going through the power amp. I need it for late night playing. The 11R and Roland Duocore have headphone jacks - the Fryette does not.

My understanding is that everything should be adjusted to line level when using a rack. 

I currently have the 11R going into the Fryette and the fryette sends the the signal to my 212 cab.

My questions are:

1) My Marshall head has a line out. How can I use it within this set-up?
2) If I use the line out, do I still need the head to be attached to a cab, so it doesn't get damaged?
3)The power station has an effects loop and so does the 11R. Where should the Lexicon PCM-80 go (ideally)?
4) Ultimately, can anyone see the best way to connect everything?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

1. Line out can be used straight into the DuoCapture . Or out from the 11 record outs.

2. Yes, you new cab or something to take the load (Mesa cab clone might work)

3. Lex thru 11 fx loop.

4. Recording: guitar>11(w/Lex in fx loop)>DuoCapture >computer.

Live: guitar>11(w/ lex fx loop)> front Marshall.> audience = happy.

This is just MY opinion.
Others please feel free to add their own way of doing things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Isn't the 11 an interface? No need for the DuoCapture? Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Isn't the 11 an interface? No need for the DuoCapture? Anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help.

Yes, the 11 is an interface, but I really want to route the signal through the power station for listening through headphones. The tone and feel is night and day.

Another question: is the Marshall line out a tube preamp?


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Which Marshall do you have?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sorbz62 said:


> Which Marshall do you have?


I have a friedman modded 1977 marshall JMP 2204. I will also be using a Marshall clone built by Steve Moratto to get my sound in stereo. 

I have decided to have it professionally put together, since it is getting too complicated. I'm also spending much more time playing than doing the research I need to do. 

I am extremely happy with the 11 rack going through the power station. I'm fairly certain I can tweak it to get VERY similar tones to this vintage marshall. 

the 11 rack is killing Friedman's HBE channel. KILLING IT.... I'm starting to think people have underrated the 11 Rack. I think it's imperative that the 11 rack be used through a power amp and cabinet, however. That said, I havent tried it through powered monitors.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

In your rack setup you would be better running the Lexicon in parallel to your dry sound. 

I use a sound sculpture switchblade, which enables you to totally rewire the rig as you need without unplugging anything.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sorbz62 said:


> In your rack setup you would be better running the Lexicon in parallel to your dry sound.
> 
> I use a sound sculpture switchblade, which enables you to totally rewire the rig as you need without unplugging anything.


That's exactly what I'll want to do (parallel).

That switchblade is a bit more than I want to spend on rack gear. I think I can get it sorted out for a bit cheaper - but that does look like a good piece of equipment.


----------

